# hilason tack?



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

So I've been looking for a tack set and have been having a hard time finding what I want in a headstall, without being crazily overpriced. I found the perfect one, made by Hilason. Buuut being that its very inexpensive, I googled the brand and found nothing but terrible reviews about Hilason brand saddles and customer service. However, nothing was mentioned about the quality of their tack sets.

So I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this brand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

No one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Lins said:


> No one?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As the old saying goes: you get what you pay for :wink:


.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Run and run fast from what I've seen of their tack.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

That's too bad, I love this set

HILASON WESTERN LEATHER HORSE ONE EAR BRIDLE HEADSTALL BREAST COLLAR METALLIC GREY LEATHER INLAY W/ CROSS GUN CONCHOS Bling Show Headstall Breastcollar Set: BHPA281CN059
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I had found some hilason stuff I liked last year and debated on buying it but after talking to a lot of people it sounded like their stuff is very inconsistent and one thing may be nice quality and the same exact item in a different shipment may be stitched up all crooked or something else wrong with it. I decided the money was not worth gambling and found a different and more reliable source for a similar item. I may have ended up paying close to twice the price but the quality was excellent and well worth it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

They sell way too much way too cheap on eBay. JMHO. I agree totally with getting what you pay for.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

With Hilason: Run away, as fast as you can.

I have seen some CRAZY things made by Hilason, most found on the Tacky Tack of the Day blog. Many of their saddles are absolutely hilarious...like these things:


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

LikeaTB said:


> With Hilason: Run away, as fast as you can.
> 
> I have seen some CRAZY things made by Hilason, most found on the Tacky Tack of the Day blog. Many of their saddles are absolutely hilarious...like these things:


The brown saddle looks like it has growths on it....


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

LikeaTB said:


> The brown saddle looks like it has growths on it....


Probably the tumours from the cow they got the leather from.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

jumanji321 said:


> Probably the tumours from the cow they got the leather from.


The do not use Cows in India where those a re made, those are made with Water Buffalo Leather

.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol the second saddle made me giggle. So atrocious! I have accepted the fact that I'll be looking at about $300 for a nice high quality tack set. 

So any suggestions for nice, well made tack with options for customization?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> The do not use Cows in India where those a re made, those are made with Water Buffalo Leather
> 
> .


 
Oh, right...I forgot about that. :hide:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Check out jeffers equine they have a nice tack set with crossed pistols on it and its not that much more expensive but its alot nicer.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

That whit saddle s plain scary!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Ooo jeffers equine has some nice stuff. Nothing has screamed out at me yet. Way too picky!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a flex-tree saddle from Hilason. I really like it actually. It fits my horse well and he's a hard one to fit. Its held up since ive bought it and keeps my butt in it around the barrels. Their barrel saddles are nice... Now for those ^^^^... oh my. gross. 

This is mine
Western Flex-tree Round Skirt Saddle With Floral Carving Tan Harness & Black Rough out Seat : HSTT200


----------



## MRich92 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have hilason tack as well. Their store is about twenty minutes away from me. Majority of their leather is very nice and supple with proper care and maintenance. I personally have one of the tacky saddles (cheetah hair on everywhere **** dunno what I was thinking) and have had it for about a year for the small barrel races and daily riding of both my horses (short wide appendix mare and tall fat hunt seat horse) the flex tree is really nice and when I has problems with my stirrups not running short enough they gladly punched more holes in. Hilason will also do a custom tack set for you for an extra charge. 
I would just be wary if your horse has a small head or a long head their tack may not fit, and from my experience the breast collars can be a bit big on a small horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but I'll post for people in the future looking into this brand. I personally have never seen their work in person, but I've done quite a bit of research. The reviews are inconsistant. Some people say they are great, but most have horror story of breaking off fenders, and the saddle slipping a lot. 
If you look into threads such as this, but on other sites, 99% of the_ positive_ reviews are CLEARLY written by Hilason workers. These poster's have posts ONLY promoting the brand, they have no avaters, no profile info, ect. From my research I would not trust Hilason for any of their work, because they poorly advertise the product.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ And their products are a dime a dozen on eBay. I have been trying to figure out a way to filter them out......Hate them.


----------

